# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ρελες..!!

## johny7

μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι ειναι και πως δουλευει ενας ρελες??ποια η διαφορα του με διακοπτη?
ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## nikolaras

Ρελέ

Ένας διακόπτης ηλεκτρικά ελεγχόμενος. Το ρεύμα "περνάει" από το πηνίο και δημιουργεί ένα μαγνητικό πεδίο που έλκει έναν μοχλό και αλλάζει επαφή στον διακόπτη.
NO=Normally Open, COM=Common, NC=Normally Closed

----------


## moutoulos

Σαν χρήση (στην πράξη που λέμε) ο διακόπτης και το relay, κάνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο. "Κλείνουν" ένα κύκλωμα
όταν τους το "ζητήσουμε". Στον κλασικό (απλό) διακόπτη, αυτό γίνεται χειροκίνητα. Στο relay γίνεται ηλεκτρομαγνητικά,
απο το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το πηνίο του ρελέ, έλκονται οι αντίστοιχες επαφές. Το πότε θα περάσει ρεύμα μέσα απο το πηνίο
αυτού, εξαρτάται απο το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα που τον συνοδεύει. 

Υπάρχουν πολλοί τύποι relay. Σαν ονομασία θα το βρείς και σαν ηλεκτρονόμος. Ρίξε και εδώ μια ματιά.

----------


## johny7

> Σαν χρήση (στην πράξη που λέμε) ο διακόπτης και το relay, κάνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο. "Κλείνουν" ένα κύκλωμα
> όταν τους το "ζητήσουμε". Στον κλασικό (απλό) διακόπτη, αυτό γίνεται χειροκίνητα. Στο relay γίνεται ηλεκτρομαγνητικά,
> απο το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το πηνίο του ρελέ, έλκονται οι αντίστοιχες επαφές. Το πότε θα περάσει ρεύμα μέσα απο το πηνίο
> αυτού, εξαρτάται απο το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα που τον συνοδεύει. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολλοί τύποι relay. Σαν ονομασία θα το βρείς και σαν ηλεκτρονόμος. Ρίξε και εδώ μια ματιά.



μπορεις μια να μου εξηγησεις πως δουλευει?δηλαδη στη φωτο που ανεβασε ο νικος το com και το nc ειναι τα δυο ακρα ενως κυκλωματος και μολις περασει ρευμα απο το πηνιο αυτα συνδεονται κ ετσι κλεινει το κυκλωμα και λειτουργει?επισης στη σελιδα που μου στειλες οταν λεει για παραδειγμα οτι η SPST εχει 4 σταθμους τι εννοει?

----------


## lepouras

(has four terminals in total )4 ποδαράκια, ακροδέκτες, σημεία σύνδεσης. το γουγλε μεταφράζει και λάθος καμιά φορά

----------


## FILMAN

> μπορεις μια να μου εξηγησεις πως δουλευει?δηλαδη στη φωτο που ανεβασε ο νικος το com και το nc ειναι τα δυο ακρα ενως κυκλωματος και μολις περασει ρευμα απο το πηνιο αυτα συνδεονται κ ετσι κλεινει το κυκλωμα και λειτουργει?



Όχι. Όταν δεν περνάει ρεύμα από το πηνίο του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη (αυτό το ορθογώνιο που έχει ένα καλώδιο από πάνω και ένα από κάτω), η επαφή του ρελέ είναι έτσι όπως τη βλέπεις. Δηλ. το COM είναι ενωμένο με το NC ενώ το NO είναι στον αέρα, ασύνδετο. Όταν τώρα περάσει ρεύμα από το πηνίο του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη (και για όση ώρα περνάει), η COM είναι ενωμένη με τη NO ενώ η NC είναι ασύνδετη.

----------


## johny7

> (has four terminals in total )4 ποδαράκια το γουγλε μεταφράζει και λάθος καμιά φορά



παντα σε καθε προταση κοιταω και αγγλικο κειμενο για να ειμαι σιγουρος μαλλον το χασα!

----------


## johny7

> Όχι. Όταν δεν περνάει ρεύμα από το πηνίο του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη (αυτό το ορθογώνιο που έχει ένα καλώδιο από πάνω και ένα από κάτω), η επαφή του ρελέ είναι έτσι όπως τη βλέπεις. Δηλ. το COM είναι ενωμένο με το NC ενώ το NO είναι στον αέρα, ασύνδετο. Όταν τώρα περάσει ρεύμα από το πηνίο του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη (και για όση ώρα περνάει), η COM είναι ενωμένη με τη NO ενώ η NC είναι ασύνδετη.



η com και η no ειναι τα συνδεονται με τα ακρα ενως κυκλωματος και μολις συνδεθουν περναει ρευμα?

----------


## FILMAN

Η COM και η NO (ή η COM και η NC ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή σου) συνδέονται σε ένα κύκλωμα όπως ακριβώς ένας διακόπτης. Π.χ. μπορούν να συνδεθούν σε σειρά με μια μπαταρία και ένα λαμπάκι. Έτσι όταν ενωθούν το λαμπάκι θα ανάβει.

----------


## johny7

> Η COM και η NO (ή η COM και η NC ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή σου) συνδέονται σε ένα κύκλωμα όπως ακριβώς ένας διακόπτης. Π.χ. μπορούν να συνδεθούν σε σειρά με μια μπαταρία και ένα λαμπάκι. Έτσι όταν ενωθούν το λαμπάκι θα ανάβει.



δηλαδη μπορεις να εχεις δυο κυκλωματα με κοινο τη com κ να λειτουργει η το ενα η το αλλο αναλογα με το αν δινουμε ρευμα η οχι στ πηνιο?επισης το πηνιο τροφοδοτηται μ dc η ac?

----------


## manolena

Παίρνω το θάρρος να παρέμβω κι εγώ! Καλό απόγευμα, ναι, έτσι ακριβώς, αν έχεις το κοινό (COM) και τροφοδοτείς δυό κυκλώματα, τότε τό ένα λειτουργεί όταν το ρελέ είναι ενεργοποιημένο, ενώ το άλλο δεν λειτουργεί και το αντίθετο, όταν το ρελέ απενεργοποιείται. Υπάρχουν δέ ρελέ συνεχούς και εναλασσομένου, δηλαδή που λειτουργούν με τάση τροφοδοσίας πηνίου AC ή DC. H διαφορά έγκειται στην κατασκευή του πηνίου: Το μέν DC είναι ένα απλό πηνίο που όταν τροφοδοτείται με συνεχή τάση, ο πυρήνας του έλκει ένα έλασμα και αυτό με τη σειρά του τις επαφές. Το δε AC, επειδή το μαγνητικό πεδίο που δημιουργείται δεν είναι σταθερό αλλά μεταβάλλεται 50 περίπου φορές το δευτερόλεπτο, δημιουργεί μια "φλυαρία" στο έλασμα των επαφών. Εκεί λοιπόν έχει τοποθετηθεί μια ροδέλα απο μαλακό σίδηρο που αναγκάζει το μαγνητικό πεδίο να μην "κατρρέει" κάθε φορά που η τάση εναλασσομένου περνά απο το 0. Αποτέλεσμα είναι μια σταθερή συγκράτηση του οπλισμού, δηλαδή των επαφών.

----------


## lepouras

> Εκεί λοιπόν έχει τοποθετηθεί μια ροδέλα απο μακακό σίδηρο που αναγκάζει το μαγνητικό πεδίο να μην "κατρρέει" κάθε φορά που η τάση εναλασσομένου περνά απο το 0.



                                   μακακο = μαλακο

αυτό αλήθεια δεν το γνώριζα. να σε καλά.

----------


## manolena

> μακακο = μαλακο
> 
> αυτό αλήθεια δεν το γνώριζα. να σε καλά.



Κι εγώ σε ευχαριστώ που μου έδειξες το πιθηκάκι τον *μακάκο* ​που έγραψα κατά λάθος!!!

----------


## johny7

> Παίρνω το θάρρος να παρέμβω κι εγώ! Καλό απόγευμα, ναι, έτσι ακριβώς, αν έχεις το κοινό (COM) και τροφοδοτείς δυό κυκλώματα, τότε τό ένα λειτουργεί όταν το ρελέ είναι ενεργοποιημένο, ενώ το άλλο δεν λειτουργεί και το αντίθετο, όταν το ρελέ απενεργοποιείται. Υπάρχουν δέ ρελέ συνεχούς και εναλασσομένου, δηλαδή που λειτουργούν με τάση τροφοδοσίας πηνίου AC ή DC. H διαφορά έγκειται στην κατασκευή του πηνίου: Το μέν DC είναι ένα απλό πηνίο που όταν τροφοδοτείται με συνεχή τάση, ο πυρήνας του έλκει ένα έλασμα και αυτό με τη σειρά του τις επαφές. Το δε AC, επειδή το μαγνητικό πεδίο που δημιουργείται δεν είναι σταθερό αλλά μεταβάλλεται 50 περίπου φορές το δευτερόλεπτο, δημιουργεί μια "φλυαρία" στο έλασμα των επαφών. Εκεί λοιπόν έχει τοποθετηθεί μια ροδέλα απο μαλακό σίδηρο που αναγκάζει το μαγνητικό πεδίο να μην "κατρρέει" κάθε φορά που η τάση εναλασσομένου περνά απο το 0. Αποτέλεσμα είναι μια σταθερή συγκράτηση του οπλισμού, δηλαδή των επαφών.



καλησπερα φιλε βοηθησες πολυ!να σε ρωτησω γινεται ας πουμε στην SPDT η η DPDT συνδεση να συνδεθει μονο η μια επαφη κ οχι η αλλη?

----------


## lepouras

εκτός από το πηνίο που πρέπει να το κάνεις χρίση άρα και το συνδέεις όλα τα άλλα τα συνδέεις όπως θέλεις ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σου.

----------


## manolena

Καλημέρα, ναι, γίνεται αυτό. Μπορείς επίσης και με τη βοήθεια ενός πιεστικού διακόπτη (μπουτόν) με κανονικά κλειστή επαφή, να κάνεις και τη λεγόμενη αυτοσυγκράτηση: τροφοδοτείς το πηνίο ,περνάς τη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας απο την την ανοιχτή επαφή του ρελέ και μετά απο τις κλειστές επαφές του μπουτόν. Όταν πάρει τάση το κύκλωμα, το ρελέ συγκρατείται απο την επαφή του και αφοπλίζει αν πιέσεις το μπουτόν. Αν το ρελέ σου έχει και δεύτερη επαφή, χρησιμοποιείς αυτήν για να ελέγξεις άλλο κύκλωμα. Στο σχέδιο, η συνδεσμολογία τροφοδοτείται με τάση δικτύου, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και με συνεχή τάση DC (πιο ασφαλές αν θες να κάνεις πειράματα).




> γινεται ας πουμε στην SPDT η η DPDT συνδεση να συνδεθει μονο η μια επαφη κ οχι η αλλη?



SPDT = Single Pole Double Throw = Μιας διπλής επαφής ηρεμίας και εργασίας (N.O. και N.C.) 
DPDT = Double Pole Double Throw = Δυο διπλών επαφών ηρεμίας και εργασίας 

images.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

> Εκεί λοιπόν έχει τοποθετηθεί μια ροδέλα απο μαλακό σίδηρο που αναγκάζει το μαγνητικό πεδίο να μην "κατρρέει" κάθε φορά που η τάση εναλασσομένου περνά απο το 0. Αποτέλεσμα είναι μια σταθερή συγκράτηση του οπλισμού, δηλαδή των επαφών.



Μια μικρή διόρθωση: Το δαχτυλίδι αυτό είναι συνήθως από χαλκό και περνάει από μια εγκοπή που έχει ο μαγνητικός πόλος του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη. Η δουλειά του είναι αυτή ακριβώς.

----------

manolena (01-07-11)

----------


## johny7

> Καλημέρα, ναι, γίνεται αυτό. Μπορείς επίσης και με τη βοήθεια ενός πιεστικού διακόπτη (μπουτόν) με κανονικά κλειστή επαφή, να κάνεις και τη λεγόμενη αυτοσυγκράτηση: τροφοδοτείς το πηνίο ,περνάς τη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας απο την την ανοιχτή επαφή του ρελέ και μετά απο τις κλειστές επαφές του μπουτόν. Όταν πάρει τάση το κύκλωμα, το ρελέ συγκρατείται απο την επαφή του και αφοπλίζει αν πιέσεις το μπουτόν. Αν το ρελέ σου έχει και δεύτερη επαφή, χρησιμοποιείς αυτήν για να ελέγξεις άλλο κύκλωμα. Στο σχέδιο, η συνδεσμολογία τροφοδοτείται με τάση δικτύου, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και με συνεχή τάση DC (πιο ασφαλές αν θες να κάνεις πειράματα).
> 
> 
> SPDT = Single Pole Double Throw = Μιας διπλής επαφής ηρεμίας και εργασίας (N.O. και N.C.) 
> DPDT = Double Pole Double Throw = Δυο διπλών επαφών ηρεμίας και εργασίας 
> 
> images.jpg



εννοουσα στη DPST και DPDT..δηλαδη ας πουμε να συνδεθει μονο η Α1 με την Β1 ή η C1 με την A1 και η C2 με B2..δηλαδη να ελεκται μονο η μια επαφη..μαλλον μου απαντησες με το μπουτον απλα δεν το πολυκαταλαβα..

----------


## manolena

Σε ρελέ με δύο επαφές μόνο ηρεμίας (DPST), έλκονται *ταυτόχρονα* και τα δυο ελάσματα που ελέγχουν τις επαφές. Αν δώσεις τροφοδοσία δηλαδή στο πηνίο, θα γεφυρωθεί Α1 με Β1 *και* Α2 με Β2. Σε ρελέ με δυο επαφές ηρεμίας και εργασίας (DPDT), όταν τροφοδοτήσεις το πηνίο, θα γεφυρωθούν *ταυτόχρονα* C1 με Α1 και  C2 με Α2, ενώ θα μείνουν *ταυτόχρονα* ελεύθερες οι Β1 και Β2. Δές πάλι το σχήμα που σου έδωσα

----------


## johny7

> Σε ρελέ με δύο επαφές μόνο ηρεμίας (DPST), έλκονται *ταυτόχρονα* και τα δυο ελάσματα που ελέγχουν τις επαφές. Αν δώσεις τροφοδοσία δηλαδή στο πηνίο, θα γεφυρωθεί Α1 με Β1 *και* Α2 με Β2. Σε ρελέ με δυο επαφές ηρεμίας και εργασίας (DPDT), όταν τροφοδοτήσεις το πηνίο, θα γεφυρωθούν *ταυτόχρονα* C1 με Α1 και  C2 με Α2, ενώ θα μείνουν *ταυτόχρονα* ελεύθερες οι Β1 και Β2. Δές πάλι το σχήμα που σου έδωσα



οκ καταλαβα!!σας ευχαριστω παιδια μου λυθηκε και αυτη η απορια!!! :Lol:

----------

